# Follow this - too many clicks



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

A minor moany point but I think this would help with the usability.

To follow a topic it's currently

click follow this

click 'do not send me notifications'

click 'Let others see that I follow this'

click the follow button.

Is there a way to reduce the clicks? Ie, just have your standard preference of 'do not send notifications and do not let others see I follow this'.

A way to set the preference would encourage more topics to follow and more interaction with the forum I'm sure for users.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

@Lorian


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi @Lorian Happy new year!

Any updates?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

musio said:


> A minor moany point but I think this would help with the usability.
> 
> To follow a topic it's currently
> 
> ...


 The only default configuration options at the moment are for content that you automatically follow.
You can choose to automatically follow content you start or post in here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/notifications/options/

At the moment that's all the site can offer, although I'm sure that the functionality in this area will be further improved in future updates.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

That's a shame but thanks for the reply. If you do get any time with the developers, asking them to reduce the clicks as above would help.

A lot of other forums have a one button 'watch this thread' to subscribe which i'd like to see UKM gain to better the experience as it's my favourite bodybuilding forum  The unticking and inability to set defaults take time if you subscribe to a lot of topics


----------

